# Future gatherings/festivals in the Midwest?



## DrewV89 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oi! I plan on beginning my travels sometime in the very near future. I was wondering if somebody knew of any events happening anytime soon in the Midwest, where I could meet up with some people. I just recently learned about the Rainbow Gathering, a day late and a dollar short from what I hear (which majorly bums me out). I live in Indiana, about 30-35 minutes away from Lafayette. I'm currently trying to find a buddy to hit the road with, but not having much luck. I don't have a whole lot planned out, other than heading West, eventually visiting some friends and family in California and Washington.


----------



## DrewV89 (Aug 18, 2012)

Other than Riot Fest, I'm broke and it's looking like I'm not gonna make it.


----------

